# grassie from this year



## ksredneck

shot this grassie from 20 yards away weighed 35lbs


----------



## ksredneck




----------



## weasle414

Not too shabby. There's not a whole lot for grassies up here, I wish there where though. They look like they put up quite a fight!


----------



## lunkerlander

Nice fish!


----------



## 94NDTA

Whats a grassie?


----------



## bowcarp

grass carp - white amur another chinese import a very fun fish to shoot havent gotten many but the one's I have were a riot

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grass_carp


----------



## BlazinArrow

Weasle414 There are no Grass Carp in MN.


----------



## weasle414

BlazinArrow said:


> Weasle414 There are no Grass Carp in MN.


Tell that to the one that wandered up the Mississippi and ended up on my arrow, lol. I'd be saying the exact same thing myself, but I'm telling you I shot a small grassie. My girlfriend was there and two of my other friends where there to back me up.


----------



## carp_killer

welcome blaze :beer: nice fish ksredneck


----------



## BlazinArrow

weasle414 said:


> BlazinArrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weasle414 There are no Grass Carp in MN.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the one that wandered up the Mississippi and ended up on my arrow, lol. I'd be saying the exact same thing myself, but I'm telling you I shot a small grassie. My girlfriend was there and two of my other friends where there to back me up.
Click to expand...

Any pics and why didn't you report the thing? and where on the Mississippi?
Sorry dude but I don't believe it unless you shot it way down south on the MN border on the miss


----------



## carp_killer

there any other fish up here that might look like a small grassy?


----------



## BlazinArrow

yeah a small common carp.


----------



## carp_killer

WEASLE i think i figured it out i think what you shot might have been a tullibee i caught some this weekend and i thought they resembled a grassie some just smaller scales. was the mouth small? if you shot a tullibee thats something VERY few bowfishermen can say they have did


----------



## weasle414

Maybe it was. I looked at some pics of tullibee and they do look alot like what I shot. I've never seen them before you brought that up but yeah I think that's probably what I ended up shooting. I'm not 100% sure though, it seems like the one I shot wasn't quite as shiney as most of the pics I've been seeing. I think I'm gonna need to do some more research, find out exactly what it was now that I've got reason to believe it might not've been a grassy.


----------



## carp_killer

there really not all that "shiny" did it loose scales pretty easy?


----------



## weasle414

I dunno, it may have but I can't recall. I pretty much shot it, reeled it in, and chucked it in the back of my truck and hauled it to my uncles corn field along with the rest of the carp I shot that morning. I ended up with alot of scales in the bed of that truck last summer so it would've been pretty hard to pick that one out as losing scales easily.


----------

